# Hierodula hatching



## Zelthan (May 5, 2009)

Hi these little ones just hatched today!!! they are almost 200, and I keep like 50 more mantids im going crazy lol, how do you feed large batch of nymphs?


----------



## Zelthan (May 5, 2009)

Zeth said:


> Hi these little ones just hatched today!!! they are almost 200, and I keep like 50 more mantids im going crazy lol, how do you feed large batch of nymphs?


just click to see video!!


----------



## Katnapper (May 5, 2009)

12x12 net cage. Set ff culture with lid off right inside, zip up, and mist at least daily.


----------



## Zelthan (May 5, 2009)

12x12 feet?? and how do you built those net cages?


----------



## wuwu (May 5, 2009)

no, 12 inch X 12 inch.

you can get them here.

http://www.livemonarch.com/store_enclosures.php


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 6, 2009)

Or here: http://www.mantisplace.com/mantisnursery.html

Great clip, Zeth!


----------



## Zelthan (May 6, 2009)

Thank you, Phil, ooh that cube is great, I have never seen one of those here!! do you know if mantids can survive shiping like ooths?

By the way how long can hierdoulas stay together with out eating each other? Im planning to put 5 niphs in a one littre delicup


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 6, 2009)

Zeth said:


> Thank you, Phil, ooh that cube is great, I have never seen one of those here!! do you know if mantids can survive shiping like ooths?By the way how long can hierdoulas stay together with out eating each other? Im planning to put 5 niphs in a one littre delicup


Mantids can't survive shipping in extreme temperatures like ooths. I have five nymphs due to arrive tomorrow, when the temp will be 98F (37C) and that will be my last shipment of nymphs until the fall. I am also expecting an ooth by the end of the week but won't even bother to check the temperature. Whenever my son or I have gone to Cuidad de Mexico in the summer, we have found the temps to be roughly 20F lower than in southern AZ, so that gives you an edge. Also, if you order from the US, Express packages should arrive in 3 days, unless you live in the 'burbs (suburbios).

I never saw one Giant Asian nymph eating another through second instar, when I kept them in a net cube, and I spent hours watching them. Most of the nymphs simply die, and that continues through third instar, though folks with more experience than I tell of nymphs eating other when they are vulnerable after a molt. How many 1L (32 oz) pots

are you going to use? I put two nymphs in each of ten pots and now have nine individuals at fourth instar. I separated them on the morning after counting about thirty, and only ended up with 22, so the trick is to separate them sooner rather than later!

It will be very interesting to learn how this works out for you!


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2009)

You feed them by keeping them all together. You do not try to seperate that many! Once you have a number left you can handle then you seperate them into individual containers. For now a large cage or large net cage and dump in fruit flies every other day.


----------



## jameslongo (May 6, 2009)

Sweet footage, Zeph. I was a little surprised when I saw one actually emerge from the ooth. Then it looked like it swam away :huh: What was that about?


----------



## Zelthan (May 6, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> Sweet footage, Zeph. I was a little surprised when I saw one actually emerge from the ooth. Then it looked like it swam away :huh: What was that about?


She didnt go away :lol: she just hanged dow with the other ones


----------



## jacksun (May 6, 2009)

That video is so cool!!!!!!

Nice catch Zeth.


----------



## Zelthan (May 6, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Mantids can't survive shipping in extreme temperatures like ooths. I have five nymphs due to arrive tomorrow, when the temp will be 98F (37C) and that will be my last shipment of nymphs until the fall. I am also expecting an ooth by the end of the week but won't even bother to check the temperature. Whenever my son or I have gone to Cuidad de Mexico in the summer, we have found the temps to be roughly 20F lower than in southern AZ, so that gives you an edge. Also, if you order from the US, Express packages should arrive in 3 days, unless you live in the 'burbs (suburbios).I never saw one Giant Asian nymph eating another through second instar, when I kept them in a net cube, and I spent hours watching them. Most of the nymphs simply die, and that continues through third instar, though folks with more experience than I tell of nymphs eating other when they are vulnerable after a molt. How many 1L (32 oz) pots
> 
> are you going to use? I put two nymphs in each of ten pots and now have nine individuals at fourth instar. I separated them on the morning after counting about thirty, and only ended up with 22, so the trick is to separate them sooner rather than later!
> 
> It will be very interesting to learn how this works out for you!


There are two ooths actually the first one ( the one from the video) is separated alrey into individual containers, lost the count but they were more than 150.. perhaps 200, Right now Im going to buy policarbonate, and make a huge acuarium, that I will fill with mesh pieces here and ther hanging, so they can establish territories and avoid canibalism as mutch as posible, feeding them with a single flie culture like you say please post sugestions for the box Ill start to built tomorrow morning


----------



## Zelthan (May 6, 2009)

Well this is the plan, Im going to built a 12 x34 cage of policarbonate, 3 walls and the base maded from polycarbonate, the front part maded from mesh, and the ceiling from mesh I will past mesh inside the walls too


----------

